# Morro Castle Robusto Cigar Review - an average smoke



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I first smoked the belicioso and really enjoyed it. The robusto had a lighter shade and wasn't very oily. As for the construction, the burn and d...

Read the full review here: Morro Castle Robusto Cigar Review - an average smoke


----------

